# [gelöst] SIOCADDRT: Das Netzwerk ist nicht erreichbar

## uhai

Guten Abend.

Nach einem Reboot ist meine Netzverbindung ploetzlich tot. ping 127.0.0.1 geht, der ping auf den router nicht- fehler siehe Titel.

Das default gw fehlt und kann nicht gesetzt werden -> SIOCADDRT: Kein passendes Geraet gefunden

oder SIOCADDRT: Das Netywerk ist nicht erreichbar.

Da ich momentan nur von einem Live-system ins Netz komme, muss ich alle Infos abtippen.... umlaute fehlen mir hier auch. Wenn infos fehlen, bitte melden....

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Wed Mar 26, 2014 8:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## arfe

127.0.0.1 geht i.d.R. immer, weil es Loopback ist!

Vielleicht ist Deine Netzwerkkarte tot, neuer Kernel oder der Treiber (Module?) für die NIC nicht drin.

----------

## l3u

Schau doch mal, was das Live-System verwendet (lspci, lsmod)

----------

## uhai

kein neuer Kernel etc, nur rebboot nach emerge -auDN world

Live/System laeuft auf einem Laptop den ich nebenbei neu eirichte, daher mus sich alle Ausgaben vom Monitor abtippen..

Ich habe zwei Netzkarten, hat aber vor dem Reboot funktioniert....

Mich irritiert, dass ich mit route add gw default 192.168,0,1 das gateway nicht gesetyt bekomme, woran kann das liegen?

----------

## Josef.95

Huh, das sind einfach zu wenige Infos...

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Live/System laeuft auf einem Laptop den ich nebenbei neu eirichte, daher mus sich alle Ausgaben vom Monitor abtippen.. 

  Abtippen sollte nicht nötig sein. Leite zb die ausgaben in eine Datei weiter - diese Datei kann dann von einem Live-Systen gelesen werden, und mit Netz/Internet dann auch im Forum gepostet werden. Oder kopiere die Datei auf ein Wechseldatenträger (Diskette, CD, USB-Stick oder was auch immer verfügbar ist) den du dann mit einem anderen Rechner nutzen kannst.

Eventuell hat sich ja nur der Netzwerk Interface-Name geändert (zb nach einem udev Update)?!

Schau zb mal mit 

```
ifconfig -a
```

 ob ein Interface vorhanden ist, und wie es nun benannt ist - und dann prüfe ob du auch wirklich dieses Interface mit dem passenden Namen nutzt.

----------

## arfe

@Josef.95

ifconfig -a bei SIOCADDRT bringt gar nichts!

Ich tippe eher auf neue udev Version.   :Very Happy: 

Den Rest soll ich er sich gefälligst mal selbst anlesen.

----------

## Josef.95

@arfe

War auch eher als Stups gedacht, um mal zu schauen ob überhaupt noch ein Interface da ist, und um zu schauen ob es noch den selben Namen hat.

@uhai

Oder ist eventuell wieder die MAC im Router gesperrt? --> siehe dein alter Thread  :Wink: 

----------

## uhai

Das Interface ist immer noch vorhanden und der Name gleich. ifconfig zeigt es, ifconfig enp3s0 up bringt auch keine Fehlermeldung, leider aber auch keinen Fortschritt.

udev ist 208-r1, das habe ich schon länger... kann es aber im elogviewer nicht finden?

@josef.95: Ich habe jetzt einen anderen router, auf Deinen Hinweis hin nochmal überprüft, keine Sperrung... Schade eigentlich, dann wäre das hier gelöst...

Ein paar genauere Angaben (vom USB-Stick):

```
tux uhai # ifconfig -a

enp3s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet6 fe80::e2cb:4eff:fea9:b7c4  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether e0:cb:4e:a9:b7:c4  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 2111  bytes 355506 (347.1 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 26  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 1292  bytes 228375 (223.0 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

enp4s6: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet6 fe80::227:19ff:fef2:ae58  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 00:27:19:f2:ae:58  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 2345  bytes 538635 (526.0 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 26  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 1562  bytes 251256 (245.3 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Lokale Schleife)

        RX packets 17378  bytes 2491138 (2.3 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 17378  bytes 2491138 (2.3 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

sit0: flags=193<UP,RUNNING,NOARP>  mtu 1480

        inet6 ::127.0.0.1  prefixlen 96  scopeid 0x90<compat,host>

        sit  txqueuelen 0  (IPv6-nach-IPv4)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

tux uhai # dmesg|grep enp3s0

[    5.516802] systemd-udevd[126]: renamed network interface eth1 to enp3s0

[    9.583051] r8169 0000:03:00.0 enp3s0: unable to load firmware patch rtl_nic/rtl8168d-2.fw (-2)

[    9.591330] r8169 0000:03:00.0 enp3s0: link down

[    9.591344] r8169 0000:03:00.0 enp3s0: link down

[    9.591488] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): enp3s0: link is not ready

[   12.824895] r8169 0000:03:00.0 enp3s0: link up

[   12.824975] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): enp3s0: link becomes ready

tux uhai # dmesg|grep enp4s6

[    5.696658] systemd-udevd[119]: renamed network interface eth0 to enp4s6

[    9.581428] enp4s6: Link up

[    9.581952] enp4s6: Link changed: 100Mbps, full duplex

tux uhai # nano ./dmesg_auszug.txt

tux uhai # dmesg|grep -C2 enp3s0

[    4.640880] EXT4-fs (sda3): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[    5.358650] wmi: Mapper loaded

[    5.516802] systemd-udevd[126]: renamed network interface eth1 to enp3s0

[    5.696658] systemd-udevd[119]: renamed network interface eth0 to enp4s6

[    6.279436] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

--

[    9.581428] enp4s6: Link up

[    9.581952] enp4s6: Link changed: 100Mbps, full duplex

[    9.583051] r8169 0000:03:00.0 enp3s0: unable to load firmware patch rtl_nic/rtl8168d-2.fw (-2)

[    9.591330] r8169 0000:03:00.0 enp3s0: link down

[    9.591344] r8169 0000:03:00.0 enp3s0: link down

[    9.591488] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): enp3s0: link is not ready

[   12.824895] r8169 0000:03:00.0 enp3s0: link up

[   12.824975] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): enp3s0: link becomes ready

[   18.353633] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

[ 7735.930907] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0010
```

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Wed Mar 26, 2014 11:51 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## arfe

Mach doch bitte mal ein   lspci und poste mal die Ausgabe hier hin.

----------

## uhai

```
tux uhai # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] RS880 Host Bridge

00:02.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (ext gfx port 0)

00:07.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] RS780/RS880 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 3)

00:0a.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] RS780/RS880 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 5)

00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [IDE mode]

00:12.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:12.1 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0 USB OHCI1 Controller

00:12.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

00:13.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:13.1 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0 USB OHCI1 Controller

00:13.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 3c)

00:14.1 IDE interface: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 IDE Controller

00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 LPC host controller

00:14.4 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge

00:14.5 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI2 Controller

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 10h Processor HyperTransport Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 10h Processor Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 10h Processor DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 10h Processor Miscellaneous Control

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 10h Processor Link Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G98 [GeForce 8400 GS Rev. 2] (rev a1)

02:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): JMicron Technology Corp. IEEE 1394 Host Controller

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 03)

04:06.0 Ethernet controller: Sundance Technology Inc / IC Plus Corp IC Plus IP100A Integrated 10/100 Ethernet MAC + PHY (rev 31)
```

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Wed Mar 26, 2014 11:51 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## arfe

 *Quote:*   

> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 03)
> 
> 04:06.0 Ethernet controller: Sundance Technology Inc / IC Plus Corp IC Plus IP100A Integrated 10/100 Ethernet MAC + PHY (rev 31) 

 

Hier sind Deine zwei Netzwerkkarten. Also hat der Kernel diese auch drin.

Zeig uns mal Deine Ausgabe von /etc/conf.d/net

Wie sieht es hiermit bei Dir aus?

rc-update -s | grep -i net

                local |      default nonetwork                        

               net.lo | boot                                          

             netmount |      default                                  

               xinetd |      default

Also rc-update -s | grep -i net machen und die Ausgabe hier posten.

----------

## Josef.95

 *uhai wrote:*   

> [ 9.583051] r8169 0000:03:00.0 enp3s0: unable to load firmware patch rtl_nic/rtl8168d-2.fw (-2)

  Hm, fehlt hier eventuell eine benötigte firmware?

Falls ja, diese ist im linux-firmware Paket mit verfügbar.

----------

## uhai

@Josef.95: Da beide Karten mit dem gleichen Fehler nicht funktionieren habe ich das Problem anderswo vermutet... Ohne Netzverbindung wäre die Neuinstallation etwas tricky, oder? Eigentlich war die firmware auch nur für die maximale Geschwindigkeit nötig, funktioniert hat die Karte vorher auch ohne...

@arfe:

Ich boote mein System mit systemd:

```
tux uhai # systemctl | grep net

sys-devices-pci0000:00-0000:00:0a.0-0000:03:00.0-net-enp3s0.device                                               loaded active plugged   M4A785TD Motherboard

sys-devices-pci0000:00-0000:00:14.4-0000:04:06.0-net-enp4s6.device                                               loaded active plugged   IC Plus IP100A Integrated 10/100 Ethernet MAC + PHY

sys-devices-virtual-net-sit0.device                                                                              loaded active plugged   /sys/devices/virtual/net/sit0

sys-subsystem-net-devices-enp3s0.device                                                                          loaded active plugged   M4A785TD Motherboard

sys-subsystem-net-devices-enp4s6.device                                                                          loaded active plugged   IC Plus IP100A Integrated 10/100 Ethernet MAC + PHY

sys-subsystem-net-devices-sit0.device                                                                            loaded active plugged   /sys/subsystem/net/devices/sit0

network.target                                                                                                   loaded active active    Network
```

Leider kann ich an diesem Netbook keine Codetags einfügen?..

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Wed Mar 26, 2014 11:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

 *arfe wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 03)
> 
> 04:06.0 Ethernet controller: Sundance Technology Inc / IC Plus Corp IC Plus IP100A Integrated 10/100 Ethernet MAC + PHY (rev 31)  
> 
> Hier sind Deine zwei Netzwerkkarten. Also hat der Kernel diese auch drin.

 

Da muss ich dich korrigieren. Nur weil in der Ausgabe von lspci die Netzwerkkarten auftauchen, muss es noch lange nicht heißen, dass der gestartete kernel auch die Treiber für die Karten "hat"/"kennt"

lspci verwendet eine eigene "Datenbank" mit der es aus der PCI-Id, vendor und device codes die textuelle Darstellung des Gerätes generiert.

----------

## l3u

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *uhai wrote:*   [ 9.583051] r8169 0000:03:00.0 enp3s0: unable to load firmware patch rtl_nic/rtl8168d-2.fw (-2)  Hm, fehlt hier eventuell eine benötigte firmware?

 

Die Karte läuft auch ohne die Firmware. Ich hab auch nen Computer laufen, wo ich das irgendwann nur per Zufall gesehen habe, und das Netzwerk hat auch ohne funktioniert. Nach dem Merge von sys-kernel/linux-firmware war objektiv „nur“ die Fehlermeldung weg, ansonsten alles wie vorher.

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Da muss ich dich korrigieren. Nur weil in der Ausgabe von lspci die Netzwerkkarten auftauchen, muss es noch lange nicht heißen, dass der gestartete kernel auch die Treiber für die Karten "hat"/"kennt"

 

Richtig, wenn der Kernel sie kennt, dann tauchen sie bei ifconfig -a (bzw. ip addr?) auf.

----------

## ChrisJumper

```
 systemd-udevd[126]: renamed network interface eth1 to enp3s0

[ 5.696658] systemd-udevd[119]: renamed network interface eth0 to enp4s6 
```

```
tux uhai # ifconfig -a

enp3s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST> mtu 1500

inet6 fe80::e2cb:4eff:fea9:b7c4 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x20<link>

ether e0:cb:4e:a9:b7:c4 txqueuelen 1000 (Ethernet)

RX packets 2111 bytes 355506 (347.1 KiB)

RX errors 0 dropped 26 overruns 0 frame 0

TX packets 1292 bytes 228375 (223.0 KiB)

TX errors 0 dropped 0 overruns 0 carrier 0 collisions 0

enp4s6: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST> mtu 1500

inet6 fe80::227:19ff:fef2:ae58 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x20<link>

ether 00:27:19:f2:ae:58 txqueuelen 1000 (Ethernet)

RX packets 2345 bytes 538635 (526.0 KiB)

RX errors 0 dropped 26 overruns 0 frame 0

TX packets 1562 bytes 251256 (245.3 KiB)

TX errors 0 dropped 0 overruns 0 carrier 0 collisions 0
```

Also der Kernel hat die Dinger schon erkannt sonst könnte Systemd-udevd die nicht auch umbenennen. Ich fürchte hier wurde lediglich versäumt bei dem udev-update mitzuteilen das eine bestimmte MAC-Adresse eine bestimmten Netzwerkdevice haben soll. Schau mal in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

Das SIOCADDRT ist wohl ein Fehler wenn man versucht eine Route anzulegen aber einen falschen Gerätenamen verwendet, z.b. eth0 statt enp4s6.

Prüfe noch mal mit ifconfig enp4s6 und route die Ausgaben und schau dir noch mal die  /etc/conf.d/net an, ich bin mir sehr sicher das du die nur  anpassen musst. Oder eben per persistent-net.rules in der eben genannten udev konfiguration den Namen deiner Netzwerkkarte wieder auf eth0 festlegen.

----------

## uhai

Bingo, ChrisJumper hat es...

In /etc/conf.d/net stehen beide Netzkarten als eth0/1....

Allerdings frage ich mich, warum das jetzt ein Problem ist. Diese Datei ändert sich doch nicht einfach...

In /etc/udev/rules.d habe ich nur eine Datei - 10-cups_device_link.rules. Nix mit Net.

Wird /etc/conf.d/net von systemd eingelesen?

EDIT: Das wars nicht.. nach reboot wie vorher..  :Sad: 

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Wed Mar 26, 2014 11:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## arfe

Der Hinweis mit  /etc/conf.d/net  kam von mir. Ich hatte Dich gebeten, dass Du uns den Inhalt der Datei postest. Das hast Du allerdings nicht getan.

Auch kam der Hinweis der neuen udev-Version, der den NIC-Devicename ändert. Dazu gibt es auch einen Hinweis in 'eselect news list' mit entsprechender URL

zum Update.Last edited by arfe on Mon Mar 24, 2014 7:51 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Quote:*   

> Allerdings frage ich mich, warum das jetzt ein Problem ist. Diese Datei ändert sich doch nicht einfach... 

 

Also das ist der Punkt. UDEV war es. Mir fällt jetzt auf das mein Tipp mit den persistent Net Rules, veraltet ist und eigentlich gelöscht gehörte.

wiki.gentoo.org - Udev

Aber ich meine mich zu erinnern das ich mein eth0 beibehalten wollte, weil ich hier nur einen normalen Desktop habe und das eigentlich so mag.  freedesktop.org - Systemd und vorhersagbare Netzwerkinterface-Namen (EN)

Daher habe ich bei mir diese Datei nicht gelöscht.

 *Quote:*   

> Wird /etc/conf.d/net von systemd eingelesen?

 

Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher, ich vermute schon das die Einstellungen übernommen wurden... aber äh ja. NEIN.

Stimmt. Eventuell wurden die nur ein mal von /etc/conf.d/net um systemd quasi frisch zu migrieren. Jetzt musst du das ändern in /etc/systemd/system/network.service.

Also da du eben keine Regel für deine Netzwerkkartennamen hast, musst du unter Systemd den neuen angeben. Also einfach da eth0 durch enp4s6 ersetzen und eth1 durch enp3s0. Dann sollte es funktionieren.

Edit: Ja das Lob gehört arfe, in der ganzen Diskussion mit lspci und ob dann der Treiber installiert ist oder nicht. War das unter gegangen.

----------

## arfe

Hätte uhai meine Hinweise richtig gelesen, dann wäre er selbst darauf gekommen.

----------

## uhai

Sorry arfe, bin etwas verwirrt. Das udev-Update ist hier schon vor Wochen gelaufen, das Netzwerkproblem habe ich noch nicht so lang...

Das sind die Services hier:

ls /etc/systemd/system/

dbus-org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.service  dhcrelay6.service.d      printer.target.wants

dbus-org.freedesktop.nm-dispatcher.service   display-manager.service  sockets.target.wants

default.target                               getty.target.wants       syslog.service

dhcrelay4.service.d                          multi-user.target.wants

den network.service habe ich wohl "verloren"?!

uhai

----------

## arfe

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Systemd

P.S. Ich finde Systemd scheiße.   :Wink: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Äh, ja. Sorry ich hab mein Netzwerk ja schon immer statisch konfiguriert. Du hast den NetworkManager. Schau dir /etc/systemd/system/NetworkManager.service mal an und ob der Dienst überhaupt läuft?

```
 $ systemctl status NetworkMangager.service
```

Eventuell fehlt ein

```
 # systemctl enable NetwrokManger.service
```

Vielleicht findest da die Fehlermeldung die dir weiter hilft. Ich weiß ja nicht wie du dein Netzwerk verwaltest. Vielleicht auch via KDE oder Gnome per GUI-Interface? Eventuell ist da was schief gelaufen. Kannst ja mal schauen ob es eine Korrelation der letzten Updates (emerge.log) bezüglich der Network-Pakete und dem Auftreten deines Problems gibt.

----------

## uhai

nein, die elogs geben leider nichts her. Aber die journalctl von systemd:

```
No config file found or given; using /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf

NetworkManager[4593]: <info> NetworkManager (version 0.9.8.8) is starting...

NetworkManager[4593]: <info> Read config file /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf

NetworkManager[4593]: <info> WEXT support is enabled

NetworkManager[4593]: Error parsing file '/etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf': Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

NetworkManager[4593]: <info> Loaded plugin keyfile: (c) 2007 - 2010 Red Hat, Inc.  To report bugs please use the NetworkManager mailing list.

NetworkManager[4593]: Error parsing file '/etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf': Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

NetworkManager[4593]:    keyfile: parsing .keep_net-misc_networkmanager-0 ... 

NetworkManager[4593]: Connection failed to verify: (unknown)

NetworkManager[4593]:    keyfile:     error: invalid or missing connection property '(null)/connection setting not found'

NetworkManager[4593]: Error parsing file '/etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf': Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

NetworkManager[4593]: <info> monitoring kernel firmware directory '/lib/firmware'.

NetworkManager[4593]: <info> WiFi hardware radio set enabled

NetworkManager[4593]: <info> WiFi enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

NetworkManager[4593]: <info> WWAN enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

NetworkManager[4593]: <info> WiMAX enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

NetworkManager[4593]: <info> Networking is enabled by state file

NetworkManager[4593]: <warn> failed to allocate link cache: (-26) Protocol mismatch

NetworkManager[4593]: <info> (enp3s0): carrier is OFF

NetworkManager[4593]: <info> (enp3s0): new Ethernet device (driver: 'r8169' ifindex: 3)

NetworkManager[4593]: <info> (enp3s0): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/0

NetworkManager[4593]: <info> (enp3s0): device state change: unmanaged -> unavailable (reason 'managed') [10 20 2]

NetworkManager[4593]: <info> (enp3s0): bringing up device.

NetworkManager[4593]: <info> (enp3s0): preparing device.

NetworkManager[4593]: <info> (enp3s0): deactivating device (reason 'managed') [2]

NetworkManager[4593]: <info> Added default wired connection 'Kabelgebundene Verbindung 1' for /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0a.0/0000:03:00.0/net/enp3s0

NetworkManager[4593]: <warn> failed to allocate link cache: (-26) Protocol mismatch

NetworkManager[4593]: <info> (enp4s6): driver 'sundance' does not support carrier detection.

NetworkManager[4593]: <info> (enp4s6): new Ethernet device (driver: 'sundance' ifindex: 2)

NetworkManager[4593]: <info> (enp4s6): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/1

NetworkManager[4593]: <info> (enp4s6): device state change: unmanaged -> unavailable (reason 'managed') [10 20 2]

NetworkManager[4593]: <info> (enp4s6): bringing up device.

NetworkManager[4593]: <info> (enp4s6): preparing device.

NetworkManager[4593]: <info> (enp4s6): deactivating device (reason 'managed') [2]

NetworkManager[4593]: <info> Added default wired connection 'Kabelgebundene Verbindung 2' for /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.4/0000:04:06.0/net/enp4s6

NetworkManager[4593]: <warn> /sys/devices/virtual/net/lo: couldn't determine device driver; ignoring...

NetworkManager[4593]: <warn> /sys/devices/virtual/net/sit0: couldn't determine device driver; ignoring...

NetworkManager[4593]: <warn> /sys/devices/virtual/net/lo: couldn't determine device driver; ignoring...

NetworkManager[4593]: <warn> /sys/devices/virtual/net/sit0: couldn't determine device driver; ignoring...

NetworkManager[4593]: <info> (enp4s6): device state change: unavailable -> disconnected (reason 'none') [20 30 0]

NetworkManager[4593]: <info> Auto-activating connection 'Kabelgebundene Verbindung 2'.

NetworkManager[4593]: <info> Activation (enp4s6) starting connection 'Kabelgebundene Verbindung 2'

NetworkManager[4593]: <info> (enp4s6): device state change: disconnected -> prepare (reason 'none') [30 40 0]....
```

Anscheinend fehlt die Konfiguration des NetworkManagers....

Ich habe mit systemctl stop NetworkManager das Ding abgestellt und das Netz manuell konfiguriert. Dann geht es.....

uhai

----------

## uhai

ok, gelöst...

Im Arch-Wiki und über Google habe ich den Hinweis gefunden, dass NetworkManager solo laufen muss. Hier ist der dhcpcd ebenfalls von systemd gestartet worden. Also systemd stop dhcpd und dann ein systemctl disable dhcpcd damit das Ding nicht wieder kommt...

Jetzt startet der NetworkManager und die Verbindung klappt.

Danke an alle für die Hilfe, besonders an arfe  :Smile:  Nimms mir bitte nicht krumm.

uhai

----------

